# Wookie or not to Wookie?



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

After spending last hour+ looking at mitt reviews on here, quite simply for those that have coughed up c£20 for the Wookie is this is the Mitt I need/should to invest in (i.e. is it *THAT* good)?

OR do I simply save some cash and get something like

Eurow

Sonus

Meguiars 

etc.

Is it me or is this beyond confusing!?, I know a lot may be down to personal preference.

FYI I normally end up cleaning 3 cars once a week.

Thanks in advance


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

in a nutshell yes its good 

used mine today for the first time since buying and it really is damn good at its job 

its heavy granted when wet but i just squeezed a little out each time back into the bucket.

i didnt fancy doing the lower half with it though, so switched over to a sonus mitt for those sections


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

It's not heavy - it holds about 800ml of water - that's less than the foam lance you're using, plus it's further out from your hand, so putting more stress on your wrist/arm.
If you can manage to foam your car, then you can easily manage to pick up a wookie, and slide it across each panel.
Here's a clue - DON'T put your hand up its ar5e, hold it as you would a sponge, and flip it over every half a panel or more.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

id say it was heavy for a mitt lol 800ml water + the wookie combined is nearly a kilo approx :lol:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Left of field.

What about a Zym0l sponge? I love em.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

while the wookie is very good, for less i would go for the lambswool mitt from the lambswool company

if i remember correctly they are £12 for 2 and are excellent


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> id say it was heavy for a mitt lol 800ml water + the wookie combined is nearly a kilo approx :lol:


Ach, you're a big girl's powder puff if you can't lift a kilo!
Besides you're not washing at arm's length, so there's strain on your deltoids.
Really, there's not enough difference between the various mitts, which if you recall the AutoExpress shoot out, the mf ones with the worms, held more than the wookie.
Any difference IMO, is psychsomatic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

1KG is quite heavy you know, the noodle mits I have (had) certainly don't weight as much as the wookie fist.

Personally: I bought my wookies fist and sold it, it was too heavy for frequent car washing, it did bring an added chore to washing the car in my opinion. Also, the added time to rinse and dry it out, and find a place to put it (as it will continue dripping water for hours), was too much of an inconveniance to use it. Also I found it was snagging slightly on emblems and badges (thats old cars for you), and also due to the colour of it, quite hard to detect solid grit/rust particles trapped inside it.

For newer cars, it would probably suit more, it is suprising the difference old vs new cars can make on the whole sponge/mitt thing.

So I reverted back to my trusty sponge.

It's not bad, but not for me personally


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

I still prefer meguiars microfibre mitts


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

mouthyman said:


> while the wookie is very good, for less i would go for the lambswool mitt from the lambswool company
> 
> if i remember correctly they are £12 for 2 and are excellent


Have you got a link for this?


----------



## OneJohnSheridan (Jun 29, 2006)

^

http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=42&pid=22&c=Wash and Polish Mitts


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

I love my wookie, dont find it particularly heavy to use. Certainly much better than the cheapo 99p mitt i was using before and my dog fancies it ( anyone know how much I could charge for a wookie cross staffie ?? )


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

I loved the wookie, done a very good job.

HOWEVER, I found it just too heavy and I did not enjoy the hassle of caring for it, takes too long to properly dry. 
I sold mine on ebay.


I now use Zym0l sponges


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

trust me mate, get a wookie. when i opened i thought 4uck!!! its huge. the only problem i found is that it drinks sooo much but to be fair my buckets are quite small.


get a wookie


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

wookies are great an there not that heavy and worth every penny pretty much the same as the rest of the dodo stuff ive used


----------



## alan_n (Apr 14, 2008)

sheepskinshop ones are very good for the money, my mitt of choice at the moment


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

I got a wookie that im tempted to sell tbh it hasnt lived up to my expectations i mayaswell be using one of my fluffy cashmere cushions to wash the car, just doesnt move the dirt aswell as my lambswool mits imo.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Don't know how you're finding that to be the case sharpy.
Just because it has long hair, doesn't mean you move it across the area once - your shampoo solution will still take as long as it always has to encapsulate the grime, etc.
Have you changed shampoo since or used less of it in the bucket (added more water than normal)?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

sheepskinshop all the way.


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

PJS said:


> Here's a clue - DON'T put your hand up its ar5e, hold it as you would a sponge, and flip it over every half a panel or more.


Made I chuckle that did:thumb::lol:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

I would've expanded on that, to add that they don't like being fisted, but thought some of the more uncouth minded might think I was referring to something else entirely!


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

I think there great and used with a good shampoo getting good results :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

swissvax waschpudel my latest addition an i prefer it to the megs wash mitt that i used to use....


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

PJS said:


> Don't know how you're finding that to be the case sharpy.
> Just because it has long hair, doesn't mean you move it across the area once - your shampoo solution will still take as long as it always has to encapsulate the grime, etc.
> Have you changed shampoo since or used less of it in the bucket (added more water than normal)?


Well thats the way Ive found it, my wash routine nor shampoo has changed, I use the wookie in exactly the same way I use my other mitts, and I feel I have to pass the wookie over the same area more times than I would with my regular mitt just to get that area clean, and the car wasnt as dirty as it usually was the last time I washed it too. I just feel it needs a lot more effort than my usual wash media therfore am considering selling it on, I will perservere 1 more time to make sure though


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Another vote for the sheepskinshop mitts.

Great product!


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

Zimol sponge is better


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

z sponge for me too though currently trying to source one where the postage isnt over 4squid meaning 9 squidfor the sponge!


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

im gonna get those sheepskinshop ones too, thats pretty cheap tbh, compared to the megs or halford own brand mitts


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you're paying for it in squid, then you're being ripped off, and perhaps buying something very different from a Zymöl sponge!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

The ***** sponges are good, but they are no more durable than any other sponge unfortunately


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've been using a Zymöl sponge for the past 3 weeks or so and I can't see me going back to a wash mitt now, especially on my own car.

If you get the pre-wash stage right, on a well protected car there will be very little dirt left (if any), so I feel the use of a Zymöl sponge is fine - the lack of swirling on my black car would also support this.

The Wookie for me was too big and heavy to use as a mitt. I think it's work better as a wash pad type product.


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

I like my wookie, but also like using my swissvax sponge


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Justin182 said:


> I like my wookie, but also like using my swissvax sponge


there doesnt seem many users of it on here...must be special people :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

PJS said:


> If you're paying for it in squid, then you're being ripped off, and perhaps buying something very different from a Zymöl sponge!


lol, yeh have the habbit of saying squid not too sure where it came from but has just stuck


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Ninja59 said:


> there doesnt seem many users of it on here...must be special people :lol::lol::lol:


is it any good?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

OneJohnSheridan said:


> ^
> 
> http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=42&pid=22&c=Wash and Polish Mitts


Another :thumb: for the Sheepskin shop item. I bought the two pack of the wash & polish mitt, the non thumb glove so its easier to flip around mid panel. A year later and I'm still using the first mitt, the second remains untouched! Superb quality and value for money :thumb:

That said, the Wookies Fist does look like a superb bit of kit 

Just buy one and if you don't get on with it there would be plenty of takers if you decided to sell it on


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

alan hanson - z sponge is £6 delivered at http://www.premierbodyshops.co.uk/*****/accessories/accessories.htm


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

G220 said:


> is it any good?


edit in other thread...:lol: tis good esp. as its a freebie from SV...


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

i like my lil monster, a must have in my eyes


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Undecided on the Wookie, previously used a ShMITT which was great.

The Wookie seemed to take more effort to get the dirt off than the ShMITT.

Only used it once so far though so will try a few more times as it could be more me getting used to using a mitt than being the poor Wookie's fault. 

Anyway I've spent £20 on it now, I WILL like it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

davidcraggs said:


> alan hanson - z sponge is £6 delivered at http://www.premierbodyshops.co.uk/*****/accessories/accessories.htm


Your link is broken because of the Z filter.

Also, it's £2.50 delivery for the sponge...


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

G220 said:


> is it any good?


Yes, the swissvax micro fiber sponge is very good :thumb: But don't wash it in the machine with more than 60 degrees, and after you have tried it the first time, wash it alone..


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

> Also, it's £2.50 delivery for the sponge...


 - bit naughty of them as their website claims free delivery in UK, with no obvious disclaimer. Not too long since I ordered a single sponge from them for £6 delivered...


----------



## surreystyle (Jul 2, 2009)

speaking of the wookies hand/fist/jacksie, how does everyone wash theirs? I usually rinse mine through when finished with clean water, hang out to dry outside and then (if I can be bothered) brush it?


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

surreystyle said:


> speaking of the wookies hand/fist/jacksie, how does everyone wash theirs? I usually rinse mine through when finished with clean water, hang out to dry outside and then (if I can be bothered) brush it?


Exactly the same, i just chuck an old sellotape roll in the cuff to keep it open and speed drying of the inside. Mine gets a good brush with a pet brush afterwards


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ben_W said:


> Exactly the same, i just chuck an old sellotape roll in the cuff to keep it open and speed drying of the inside. Mine gets a good brush with a pet brush afterwards


Ben_W

I would be keen to hear updates from your Wookie every now and then. As your not one just to look at it and dont mind using it on any car i think it will be a good review of its life.

Anyway Can anyone comment on using the Zym*l Sponge with ONR? Yesterday nearly killed my Mitt!

Cheers

PaulN


----------

